# Any suggestions??



## medemt (Jan 12, 2015)

I am looking to make some pens for State troopers / Police who are K-9 cops. I can find laser kits for police but would really like to do something that included the K-9 aspect.

Anyone have a suggestion?

Dan (Medemt)


----------



## designer (Jan 12, 2015)

Is there room to add a decal?


----------



## plantman (Jan 12, 2015)

Dan; Kallenshaan woods has laser inlays of German Sheperds, Golden Retrievers,  Black and Yellow Labradors, as well as other smaller breeds. As Allen sugested above, I would see if I could get a small State Trooper decal to add to one of these kits.    Jim  S


----------



## medemt (Jan 12, 2015)

Hummmmmmm!!!


----------



## Curly (Jan 12, 2015)

Milkbone pens would make the dogs happy! :dog::dog::dog::dog::dog:


----------

